
Database and AI software developer Co-founder - Listee
https://www.listee.net/
======
Listee
Listee was founded by myself, Jacob Engel, as well as my two additional
founders at the University of Pennsylvania and Temple University. Listee is a
professional matching service that matches people with opportunities based on
desired skills, interests and goals. Listee serves as a way to find
opportunities and people that are of resource to your career and personal
goals.

~~~
opendomain
What does this have to do with post title: "Database and AI software developer
Co-founder"?

Why do you not have current opportunities listed? How much does this cost?
Where is your social proof?

By the way, the page does not look like it is designed for desktop.

Good luck!

